# Excursion - Mpg



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

For all of you who are towing with an Excursion (and it appears that there are quite a few) I am curious what your MPG are when you are out on the road with your TT. We have pulled a 2 horse trailer (loaded) but that is a bit lighter.

We are currently in the market for a 31 RQS, our TV is a '03 Excursion 7.3, and I want to be prepared for the gas mileage! Thanks for sharing.
Kristen


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have the smaller V8 and it gets 13-15 without the TT and 9 when pulling the TT. I hate thinking about it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

It's absolutely horrible. We get about 8-10 MPG, depending on grade, etc... I do have some minor mods to the Magic Bus, so it might not be a great comparison, but...Then again, we bought it with the sole purpose of hauling us and our toys, and believe me- she doesn't breath too hard pulling our RQS. Around town, without the trailer, we get about 12.5 MPG. I know the diesel's do much better with the towing, but in reality we only tow about 3K of the 12K yearly mileage, so a diesel wasn't even an option.


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

We have a '01 V10 which gets about 16mpg on the highway with nothing behind it. On the way home from Lakeshore I was doing between 8-9 through the mtns







and right at 10 on the flats. Pulling the airboat to the lake and back I get about 12-13 depending on how fast I want to get on the water.







The one good thing is tht I hardly ever "feel" anything behind it with the "BIG TRUCK" as my two year old says. Enjoy!!!


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

Quite interesting.
If I drive only around town I usually average 13.5 -14. When I throw in the mix of highway it usually goes up to approx 15.5 to 16. Straight hwy to SoCali (not pulling a trailer) we were over 20 at some points. I know when we were towing the horse over the Cascades and Blues it was in the 12-13 range. I thought the Diesel would get better mileage than the gas. It is interesting to see the range. Thanks....

Any diesel drivers willing to weigh in?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I am probably the closed to what you have to answer so far...I have an '04 with the 6.0L PSD. I get 12-14 just around town, 18-20 highway, and towing I get 12 or so, whether highway or around town. Several coworkers who have 6.0's and used to have 7.3's say the mileage was better with the 7.3, but power is better with the 6.0 so you may do better, but then again, your Outback is much bigger.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doesn't get any better with a Suburban. I get 8-9 when towning.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Barron6pack said:


> Quite interesting.
> If I drive only around town I usually average 13.5 -14. When I throw in the mix of highway it usually goes up to approx 15.5 to 16. Straight hwy to SoCali (not pulling a trailer) we were over 20 at some points. I know when we were towing the horse over the Cascades and Blues it was in the 12-13 range. I thought the Diesel would get better mileage than the gas. It is interesting to see the range. Thanks....
> 
> Any diesel drivers willing to weigh in?


Most of the time the diesel is better mpg. But i think you will find even it will only get 12-13 pulling that camper. Its a big camper. 3 more mpg is good Just think thats 33% more mpg then the gasser.
I dont think you are going to find anything the gets 15 or 16 pulling a 31.


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

We have the 6.0 Powerstroke and we get 11 to 13 mpg towing depending on speed and terrain. Without the trailer we get 13-15 in town and 17-18 on the highway.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Man, some of you get good mpg. With our 05 V-10 we get 11 on hwys and in town. Although I drive about 78 on the hwy here in Montana. Maybe I should slow down







and see what I get. Towing we get 8 mpg.


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds good! I was a bit concerned that it would be under 10 when pulling the heavier trailer. (It pays to go diesel - I love my rig.) I'm sure DH will gladly take the 12-13. Me- I just sit back and read a good book or carry on with my Sudoku addiction when traveling.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

You will notice that we have the '03 7.3 and tow a 31RQS - We are in the 10 to 13 range as of last summer's HUGE trip, but we were in the hills of NM and mountains of CO. Closer to home its a little higher.

Its a heavy trailer and you know its back there, but its an easy pull. I do some of the towing (love the double takes from guys in their trucks that a chick is towing), but not the "vacation" haul.

Mostly I notice that gas mileage depends some on WHAT you drive, but mostly on HOW you drive. I hate for my husband to drive my car (I use the term "car" loosely) because he kills my MPG in how he starts, accelerates and the like. I drive it a little slower on the start and acceleration - its a bus, not a corvette, and so my MPG is MUCH MUCH better.

You will so love traveling in the Excursion - we used to have a Class A before the TT and when we bought the EX, my kids said it was almost the same as traveling in Travy (they name everything)....except we dont have an onboard bathroom


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

jedmunson said:


> You will notice that we have the '03 7.3 and tow a 31RQS - We are in the 10 to 13 range as of last summer's HUGE trip, but we were in the hills of NM and mountains of CO. Closer to home its a little higher.


I did notice your rig and tt right off when we first joined the forum - so I was hoping you would join in on the thread! Like you I am the one that puts the majority of the miles on the Ex. You are right on not treating it like a race car. But when there is a need to beat someone off the line







I can do it. Just the competitive nature in me. 
Do you have a lift kit on your rig? I've been wanting one for sooo long!

Kristen


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

No lift kit (yet)....the rims are the biggest unless you add a kit, so I am taller than "stock" EX. It has a front cattle guard, front spot KC lights and a wench







Also took off the stock rails and added step rails...

I LOVE MY TRUCK







I picked out exactly what I wanted and DH got to decorate the outside....I made him stop with the wench....

The only problem I have is sometimes when I am in a skirt, I have a prob getting in....And I have to be careful when in high heels not to fall through between the rail and the truck







But thats a small price to pay for COOL TRUCK









As my husband says - nothing like a hot chick in a cool truck







Of course, then all the kids pile out and my hot chick fantasy goes down the drain


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it! We haven't done any "mods" to our Ex yet. (Except for my license plate frame that say "I don't break for hybrids" )Still holding out for the lift kit. I told DH that if I am going to be running over things I want to know what they are!







He says if we put one on I won't be able to park in the garage anymore (like I get to anyhow). Our stock running boards are slicker than snot on an icy morning! I have slipped off of them a few times - not so good in heels.


----------



## jimsmall (Dec 21, 2006)

Barron6pack said:


> For all of you who are towing with an Excursion (and it appears that there are quite a few) I am curious what your MPG are when you are out on the road with your TT. We have pulled a 2 horse trailer (loaded) but that is a bit lighter.
> 
> We are currently in the market for a 31 RQS, our TV is a '03 Excursion 7.3, and I want to be prepared for the gas mileage! Thanks for sharing.
> Kristen


We have an 04 6.0 PSD and without the trailer it averages about 14-15 city/town driving, Highway very close to 20 especially if I keep the speed down around 60-65.

I've only towed the trailer a few times but it has averaged right around 12.

The diesel has a ton of torque and I am always surprised at how well it pulls things.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

You want to be careful with a lift kit if you are going to be towing - it will be difficult to adjust and I dont see how you will get your sway bars on...

Our next set of tires will be a little different, we currently have almost offroad tires now - so picking different tires next time will also help our MPG


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm crushed!







I had been holding out for a lift kit - I had wondered if there would be towing issues with one. I did see a Chevy 3500, with a lift kit, picking up a 31ft. SOB at the dealers. Guess we should have checked out their set up. Oh well, still love my rig!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

01 v10 with the 4:30 limited slip rear end. we get 8.5 to 9.0 mpg when towing.

darrel


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Barron6pack said:


> I'm crushed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could do it. You just need to get a bigger drop drawbar. I just can't speak for how well it will tow. Everytime you lift a truck, you change the center of gravity.

By the way, my Ex is bone stock, except for the XM receiver, and I'm the primary driver of it...the DW commutes 35 miles each way to work...don't want to use the Ex for that...even at 20 mpg highway, and 60-65 is the speed to get the best highway mileage while not towing. I start to see the decrease close to 70, with a significant decrease by 75.

Tim


----------



## Heather821 (Mar 23, 2007)

We have a 2005 V-10 Excursion. Bought it before we planned on travel trailers. on the highway I get 10-11 mpg, around town 9-10 and towing 6-7







. It does hurt but it is still cheaper for us then the extra cost of a diesel in the long run.


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

Heather & Steve said:


> We have a 2005 V-10 Excursion. It does hurt but it is still cheaper for us then the extra cost of a diesel in the long run.


Yikes! I don't know about the price of fuel in your area, but for the first time in ages diesel is less expensive than gas here in WA.







I was so glad to see it happen!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doesn't get any better with a Suburban. I get 8-9 when towning.


I think we got about 6 mpg in our Suburban this past trip...40 gallons got us 250 miles


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Doesn't get any better with a Suburban. I get 8-9 when towning.


I think we got about 6 mpg in our Suburban this past trip...40 gallons got us 250 miles








[/quote]
Us too; we got 10mpg on the way over to the coast last week, but coming home on Sunday the winds were howling, and we got 6.5mpg.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Doesn't get any better with a Suburban. I get 8-9 when towning.


I think we got about 6 mpg in our Suburban this past trip...40 gallons got us 250 miles








[/quote]
Us too; we got 10mpg on the way over to the coast last week, but coming home on Sunday the winds were howling, and we got 6.5mpg.
[/quote]

Yikes....

We're off this weekend to Fort Stevens so I'll let you know what we get over the weekend.


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

We're off this weekend to Fort Stevens so I'll let you know what we get over the weekend.
[/quote]
Love Fort Stevens - great place for kids. Hope you have sun and decent gas mileage!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I know this is a FORD thread but my Big Block chevy only gets 7 with a head wind and 9 with a tail wind so I guess the average is 8 while towing. Gets about 12 unhooked, I think that hurts the most...


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> I know this is a FORD thread but my Big Block chevy only gets 7 with a head wind and 9 with a tail wind so I guess the average is 8 while towing. Gets about 12 unhooked, I think that hurts the most...










yeah, but a big block is worth it!


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

No matter what your MPG - there is always someone worse off!


----------



## fuji (May 5, 2007)

Barron6pack said:


> I'm crushed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 03 Excursion with a 3" lift and run 33" tall tires. I have had no problems hooking up trailer, but at speeds over 65mph I do get a little what I call high speed wobble.


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

I get 10-12mpg towing the trailer. Around town I get 16.5-18mpg. One the highway (not towing, but with 5 adults) I can get 21.5mpg. When I use B100 (99.9% biodiesel) I loose about 1.5 mpg.

Bob

FYI... One of the great things about the X is the 44 gallon fuel tank. Costs a bunch to fill-up, but you can go forever!!!


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

I have my outback parked on some land so I am not towing any more, but when I was I was getting about 9 on the road. 02 V-10 and fully loaded 31RSSS. Used to pull it with the 454 chev, but the EX is much better for this by far.

FYI there is a forum for EX owners. It is a excellent place to get al your EX questions answered. http://www.supermotors.net/clubs/fordexcur...orums/index.php

Check it out!


----------

